# Smart phone vs dummy phone?



## Carta (Feb 24, 2014)

My daughter (41) keeps telling me I must get a Smart phone...I totally disagree; simply for the fact I just wanna text and talk...Why spend money for sh*t I don't need...if I wanna go online; I wait til I get home or use iPad or iPod...(As long as there's free wifi).. It's no bigee to me.....

I keep telling her; her life is much different than ours, w/ kids, jobs, etc...

Do U have same prob?  Or do u agree with the youngsters? thx


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't even text. I know it has it's place but it's easier for me to email from
My IPad. I have a TracPhone that is off most of the time. I usually only use it to
Call out.  I'll turn it on when I go somewhere and my wife stays home.

I do carry my IPad everywhere because I use it for work but I don't need a 
Smartphone either. I don't use the emergency excuse either. I'm not going to 
Lose sleep over missing an emergency. It will happen with or without me.
This is just me and I know others have to be connected but that doesn't hold
True for everyone.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 24, 2014)

I too have a dumb phone and I don't have a text plan so I can see the first few words of a text without opening it and paying for it and I never text anyone.

If my kids want me they call.

I don't have ipads or ipods or "i" anything and don't need them.  If I really need something off the net when I'm away from my home computer my daughters will look something up for me but that's very rare and it's usually for directions to somewhere we decide to go after we've left home.


----------



## Carta (Feb 24, 2014)

slip said:


> I don't even text. I know it has it's place but it's easier for me to email from
> My IPad. I have a TracPhone that is off most of the time. I usually only use it to
> Call out.  I'll turn it on when I go somewhere and my wife stays home.
> 
> ...


============================
Slip, what's the benefit of turning your Tracphone off? It doesn't cost anything to leave it on...Then u can get ALL calls; Emergency or not...

Wow, you're worse than me....


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2014)

I am the rare untethered geek - I have about the dumbest phone possible and pay very little for the privilege.  I have the cell for my convenience, don't give out the number much, and don't text or have a data plan.  

No reason to have something someone else thinks you should.  Get what you need and will use.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2014)

I go into meetings all day and I don't want it going off like some people in the
Meetings. I hate people constantly looking at smart phones when their 
Supposed to be paying attention. Also, the battery lasts a lot longer so it's
Ready to use when I need to make a call. I think I have to recharge it 4 times
A year.


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL! We have 2 tracfones that were the younger kids 1st phones (riding their bikes, going to a friend's house). We kept them and 1 is for DS who sees no point in texting, etc. and the other is the "punishment phone" that older teen gets in place of her Iphone when unacceptable actions need a consequence--works very well! You would be amazed how quickly homework and chores get done.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a smartphone and love it, but is it worth the $30/month extra for the data plan? Probably not for many people. 

Some advantages I wasn't expecting. 1) The camera takes surprisingly good pictures, much better than you'd get with a dumb phone. It's nice always having a decent camera with me. 2) When traveling, the GPS app really comes in handy. 3) It provides plenty of entertainment when speed time in waiting rooms. 

However, most of the stuff I do with my smartphone really could wait until I get home.


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2014)

slip said:


> ...I hate people constantly looking at smart phones when their Supposed to be paying attention. ...


Yes, and I also think it's a bit sad to see a family out to dinner, everyone at the same table!, but no one is talking with anyone at their table, they are all staring at gadgets, interacting with someone not in attendance.

I do not make a second date with people that so obviously prefer the company of their phone.  It's rude and I won't stand for it.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 24, 2014)

geekette said:


> No reason to have something someone else thinks you should.  Get what you need and will use.


+1

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2014)

I feel kind of fortunate in having signed up for AT&T a long time ago. Back then you could turn data of and on as needed. But that all ended and I was told that if I activated data again or bought another smart phone from them, I would be locked into the data charge forever more. So I just bought an unlocked smart phone on eBay and use it on wi-fi or when traveling with a foreign sim. At home it's just a dumb phone with a virtual keyboard for the occasional text.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2014)

[grumpy old man]

What I don't understand is kids these days who don't have two nickles to rub together, don't own a house, living beyond their means; and they're paying $100/month for their cell phone plan, another $50/month for their home internet plan, $100-200/month for all their monthly internet subscriptions (Hulu, Netflix, World of Warcraft, etc.); and _then_ complain that their finances are in shambles.

[/grumpy old man]

I have a dumbphone, and I would get rid of that if not for the fact that my wife says she likes the "security" of having a cellular phone. I pay a whopping $35/month for three phones. (And I use mine exactly once each day to call my wife from work and tell her how things are going. Otherwise, I wouldn't use it at all.)


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2014)

I tell my wife how my day went when I get home.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 24, 2014)

I like having a camera, camcorder, instant jukebox (and can find/play a song at a whim), being able to search for and get phone number or gps navigation to somewhere in literally 15 seconds, my calendar and to-dos, ability to check whether, a flashlight, and so much more right at my fingertips.  And to think 10 years ago I thought the idea of a camera phone was just plain dumb.


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2014)

ScoopLV said:


> [grumpy old man]
> 
> What I don't understand is kids these days who don't have two nickles to rub together, don't own a house, living beyond their means; and they're paying $100/month for their cell phone plan, another $50/month for their home internet plan, $100-200/month for all their monthly internet subscriptions (Hulu, Netflix, World of Warcraft, etc.); and _then_ complain that their finances are in shambles.
> 
> [/grumpy old man]



I don't get it either, but figure that one person's luxury is another's necessity.  I am a terrible consumer with my entry level cell phone, basic cable service, no other tv, movie, music subscriptions.  I am fine with leaving stimulation of the economy to those that want everything available.

I also don't understand the need to be constantly entertained, videos and/or music flowing in all day every day.  I like down time, which could mean silence, communing with nature, or even just thinking my own thoughts.  If I really want to shake things up I might have a conversation with a person and involve no technology.  yeah, I know, pretty crazy, super old-fashioned.


----------



## KCI (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Tracfone version of a smart phone?  I have a smart phone, with unlimited phone & text & 2 G of data, pay about $94 per month and I have to say I like having it but I know it is a great waste of $$ as I don't make more than a few calls a month, a few text a month and never come even close to using 1G never mind 2Gs.  My contract with Verizon runs out the end of June and I am beginning to look at alternative methods of maintaining smart phone capabilities without the extra cost.  Tracfone has a smartphone plan and a friend has one and seems happy with it.  Just wondering if any TUGGERS have experience with one.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2014)

I resisted getting a smart phone for a long time.  I finally caved in.  I do not have an iPhone and I don't even use all of the capability my phone has.  I still mostly use it for calls and texts.  But I love having all of my contacts in it and also my calendar.  I also like being able to access email when I'm away from the computer.  I have used the internet functionality a little.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 24, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I resisted getting a smart phone for a long time. I finally caved in. I do not have an iPhone and I don't even use all of the capability my phone has. I still mostly use it for calls and texts. But I love having *all of my contacts* in it and also my calendar. I also like being able to access email when I'm away from the computer. I have used the internet functionality a little.


 
Oh yeah, forgot about having my address book at my fingertips.  And I could drop my phone in the swimming pool, get another [smart]phone, and within minutes have all of my contacts again.  I will never lose contact information again.


----------



## Carta (Feb 24, 2014)

elaine said:


> LOL! We have 2 tracfones that were the younger kids 1st phones (riding their bikes, going to a friend's house). We kept them and 1 is for DS who sees no point in texting, etc. and the other is the "punishment phone" that older teen gets in place of her Iphone when unacceptable actions need a consequence--works very well! You would be amazed how quickly homework and chores get done.



Elaine, BEAUTIFUL!!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Carta (Feb 24, 2014)

slip said:


> I go into meetings all day and I don't want it going off like some people in the
> Meetings. I hate people constantly looking at smart phones when their
> Supposed to be paying attention. Also, the battery lasts a lot longer so it's
> Ready to use when I need to make a call. I think I have to recharge it 4 times
> A year.



I hate to be rude, but if u have Tracphone, U will not be getting too many calls..Am I right?


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm actually surprised every time in turn it on and see spam texts and solicitation
Voicemails. I don't want to be surprised and have it go off during a meeting. No
Inconvenience at all to leave it off.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about having my address book at my fingertips.  And I could drop my phone in the swimming pool, get another [smart]phone, and within minutes have all of my contacts again.  I will never lose contact information again.



Well, that is unless something unfortunate happens to your phone.  My dd lost all of her contacts when the screen on her phone suddenly blacked out.  I don't know exactly what happened, but basically since she can't get into the phone, the info is gone.  However, if she'd backed it up to her computer (which she didn't), she'd still have it.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 24, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Well, that is unless something unfortunate happens to your phone. My dd lost all of her contacts when the screen on her phone suddenly blacked out. I don't know exactly what happened, but basically since she can't get into the phone, the info is gone. However, if she'd backed it up to her computer (which she didn't), she'd still have it.


 
My contacts are tied to my hotmail account and are backed up into the cloud. When I enter a new contact in my phone, it is permanently saved within seconds. I've refreshed on my computer to test it. Unless Microsoft decides to just blow up hotmail, I literally can never lose my contacts, ever.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 24, 2014)

I like the bluetooth my smart phone provides while driving allowing my hands to stay on the wheel. I also like that my phone is voice activated allowing me to call family and friends, medical, reservations etc without looking up a number..... Good for bad eyesight when you cant read what your looking for too. Plane delayed I get a text. Room is ready I get a text.  Doctors appointment I get a text. Money saving coupons I get a text. I start my car with my phone. My smart phone emails me when my vehicle has a possible problem or its time for an oil change. Someone mentioned music. 1500+ of my favorite songs with me at all times ready to play on all the smart devices including through my car speakers. New cars are smart . Tv's are smart. Camera,contacts,gps,shut your lights,heat, air conditioner off and on in your house while in Hawaii. Now if you really want to be smart you can track your children and their location through the smart phone or a spouse if need be I guess you either like technology or you don't. No right or wrong answer here.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 24, 2014)

I love my smart phone.  I use it as a GPS when we are traveling and regularly connect online to check emails, social media and other info I need.  I work PT and have a lot of flexibility on my schedule and in return I try to check on work email periodically to be sure there are no emergencies that need a response. I also use the camer often and like being able to send a photo to someone immediately from my phone.  Could I wait until I'm home to use my Ipad or computer?  For some things, yes, but I really appreciate being able to access info at my convenience.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> My contacts are tied to my hotmail account and are backed up into the cloud. When I enter a new contact in my phone, it is permanently saved within seconds. I've refreshed on my computer to test it. Unless Microsoft decides to just blow up hotmail, I literally can never lose my contacts, ever.



Well, this is the way it's supposed to be done.  However, my dd...............


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 24, 2014)

My FIL has a dumb phone (without txt) and won't even check his voicemail. 

Frankly it's a real pain getting ahold of him.  Text msging is simpler than calling in many instances & I know the person at the other end will get it, unlike my FIL.

Cost vs benefit & value is often an individual variable.   I don't have cable/sat TV, don't have a land line...neither are worth the cost to me.  I do have a U-verse broad band connection with a Magic Jack & Google Voice tied to it.  Android smart phone with all the functions already mentioned and then some.  It's a vital tool for me in both business and getting around.   

Would I carry the smart phone all the time if I didn't use it for work?  Probably.  Would I stress about it if I forgot it at home?   Probably not.  Still EVERYTHING is being designed for use on a smartphone.  It's the avenue to using other things &  where we are headed.


----------



## RonB (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I just ordered a pair smart phones from Republic Wireless - our first smart phones. We are currently paying almost $100 for our dumb phones, plus one for my MIL. We got her the phone for emergency use, but she's never used it, (couldn't remember how to turn it on), and has lost the charger anyway. Our cost will be almost cut in half; my wife will have the smart phone she has wanted for a while; and I'll be able to run  a few apps I've been interested in. I'm still not sure it is a good idea... LOL ~ Ron


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 24, 2014)

KCI said:


> Has anyone tried the Tracfone version of a smart phone?  I have a smart phone, with unlimited phone & text & 2 G of data, pay about $94 per month and I have to say I like having it but I know it is a great waste of $$ as I don't make more than a few calls a month, a few text a month and never come even close to using 1G never mind 2Gs.



In the AARP magazine, there was an article about fee relief for wireless users.  In the article, they reference "Cut the Cost of an iPhone in Half" written by Kiplingers.  Anyway, them mention Straight Talk Wireless at Walmart.  It's serviced by Tracfone.  I have been looking into it over the last week or two.  You may be able to use your current phone and pick up their service - or get a new phone from Walmart for the service.  They have quite a variety of phones.  I think the service is $45 a month including unlimited text, calls, and I'm not sure how much data.

I have had a Tracphone for the last 13 years and I've had good luck with the regular (not smart phone) service.  $99 a year was sufficient for our needs for years and we rolled over most of our minutes.

Sue


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2014)

My husband has an Iphone and I have a "not so dumb phone" that I use for texting and calls.  No need for me to have a smart phone, as I have a Macbook pro and an I-pad at home for checking internet, etc.  

The GPS has come in handy on my husband's Iphone for directions when we're traveling. But no need to pay for two of them.  We're on a family plan with our daughter through AT&T with unlimited minutes (had it forever) and they only charge $10 a month for my little phone with the slide-out keyboard (which I love for texting!).  I don't text a whole lot, but if I need to get a hold of the kids and let them know a time for a function, I love being able to text that to them.


----------



## Elan (Feb 25, 2014)

We have 3 smartphones on a family plan.  Each line has unlimited talk, text and data, with the data being limited to the first 500MB at 4G, throttled thereafter.  Costs us about $85/mo (with taxes, fees, etc) for the 3-line plan. To add a 4th smartphone is another $10ish.  There _are_ ways to keep the costs down.


----------



## Patri (Feb 25, 2014)

Jim, which provider do you use? That sounds so reasonable.


----------



## Elan (Feb 25, 2014)

Patri said:


> Jim, which provider do you use? That sounds so reasonable.



  We're on T-Mo.  People here knock T-Mo, and yeah, their coverage area isn't great, but most of the time we need service we're within 15mi of my house, and get LTE coverage.  I'm a big T-Mo fan, just because they have the balls to disrupt the industry, unlike the big 2.  

  BTW, the base plan is 2 lines for $80 and additional lines are $10.  My wife is an educator, so we get 15% off that rate, so about $85 after fees for 3 lines.  We also brought our own devices, which saved us a bundle.  A Moto G, which is as good of phone as most anything out there (on par, in practice, with GSIII, Nexus 4 or iPhone 5) is $179 unsubsidized.  

  People just need to wise up about cell service.  Quit buying overpriced, subsidized hardware and shop for service.  It's not rocket science.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 25, 2014)

Elan said:


> People just need to wise up about cell service. Quit buying overpriced, subsidized hardware and *shop for service*. It's not rocket science.


 
Agree, which is why I will never go back to Sprint and why my experiment with T-Mobile ended after about a month a few years ago.


----------



## Elan (Feb 25, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Agree, which is why I will never go back to Sprint and why my experiment with T-Mobile ended after about a month a few years ago.



  I was on AT&T for years.  I've seen no degradation in service after switching to T-Mo a few years ago.  Obviously, the QoS will vary depending on one's location.

  Regardless, there are tons of options out there including MVNO's.  Unfortunately, most people go with "easy" and end up paying out the a$$ for subsidized phones and a service plan they barely use, just because they're too lazy to research or change.


----------



## Carta (Feb 25, 2014)

Sort of off-topic; but VERIZON is best cell service...Hands Down


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 25, 2014)

Carta said:


> Sort of off-topic; but VERIZON is best cell service...Hands Down


 
I might be inclined to agree with you if it weren't for their bass ackwards approach to their voicemail system.  In every other voicemail system on EARTH, the * key allows one to bypass the greeting and enter their password to get into their mailbox and the # key allows one to bypass the greeting to leave a message.  But no, Verizon decided to swap them.  And because of that, they have jacked up my ability to press # to bypass greetings and leave messages if I don't know who their carrier is.  B*stards.


----------



## Carta (Feb 25, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I might be inclined to agree with you if it weren't for their bass ackwards approach to their voicemail system.  In every other voicemail system on EARTH, the * key allows one to bypass the greeting and enter their password to get into their mailbox and the # key allows one to bypass the greeting to leave a message.  But no, Verizon decided to swap them.  And because of that, they have jacked up my ability to press # to bypass greetings and leave messages if I don't know who their carrier is.  B*stards.



IMO, there is no need to Voice Mail; when u can text.....Unless the party is calling from a land line...I always tell my wife if she calls my cell, don't Voice Mail if I don't answer...Just hang-up and text.....I hate having to go through entering password and BS.....JUST TEXT...

Another reason I love texting; I cut the small talk.(How'ya doing, how's the weather,etc)...When u text, U get to the point!!....If it's not important; I'll get back to U..


----------



## KCI (Feb 25, 2014)

Verizon is my carrier...they may have great cell service but when I call to talk to a human, I always get the same message..."we are overwhelmed with calls right now so hang on or go to our website".  I'm not impressed with customer service.  My contract is up in June 2014 and I may switch to another carrier.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

People need to just sit and watch what's going on around them and in the world. Times are changing and they're changing fast.

Look at how much you use the computer for all kinds of things. Leave home and the need for information while moving around is probably greater now than 5 or 10 years ago.  Pay phones?  GONE.  Phone books?  Why are they even printed?

Yes, it's sad to see a family in a restaurant not saying a word to each other, but each person is in a trance looking at their cell phone. Call someone on the phone and leave a message. Most likely there's no call back. But send them a txt message and you get an answer immediately.

For me, I like the feel of a newspaper to read. Check out the size of each paper and compare that to 5-10 years ago. It won't be long and the newspaper will be long gone. Remember when a paper cost 5 cents, 10 cents or OMG 25 cents? That's history!

Next up is the library. Card catalogues??? What's that?? A hardcopy book? Nope, they're all on a Kindle.

This freight train has left the station....year's ago!


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

Carta said:


> Sort of off-topic; but VERIZON is best cell service...Hands Down


 
 At a BIG PRICE!

 Note - Verizon is my carrier


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 26, 2014)

Kal said:


> At a BIG PRICE!
> 
> Note - Verizon is my carrier



I pay $79/mo for three Verizon lines. I don't think that's particularly expensive. Of course, our phones don't do ANYTHING other than make and receive telephone calls.


----------



## Theousaf (Feb 26, 2014)

*I am lost without my Smart Phone when out of USA*

My smart phone is always at my side.  I am 57 and remember when the bag phone came out.  I'm a realtor and my smart phone provides me so much valuable information.  I have a compass, mapping program and can even pull up a list of sex offenders in any town I sell.  I videotape "walk thrus" and have gotten my clients back thousands of dollars back at close for deficiencies we found.  I have a calendar and take notes on my iPhone. I scan in business cards so I don't need a big file of cards.

I have some business in Aruba and even have an iPhone there however I don't have internet capability which is very frustrating.  Here in the states I have the ability to speak to my three children via FaceTime, for free, and I get to see their faces.  I can FaceTime while in Aruba for free provided I am in a hot spot and I can text for free from ARuba with Viber.

I remember a real estate colleague of mine tell me that she doesn't need a smartphone because she was perfectly able to do her business without one before they came out.  Using that logic I asked if she still had a dryer that consisted of two rollers that squeezed out the water or a wall full of encyclopedias?

If you know you are not going to use the Smart Phone then don't buy one.  But if you do, and start using it, it will save you time and money.  I even store all my music on my iPhone and listen it thru my car, or my wife's.

I just taught a friend of mine to text (he is 70 years old) and he is so happy since now he can communicate w his grandchildren.

And as providers are concerned…I was with AT&T and was paying $250/month for unlimited calls, text and data for my wife and I.  Now I have my three children, wife, brother and myself with unlimited calls, text and shared data and pay about $325/month with Verizon.

Technology is going to happen whether we like it or not.  Either embrace it or ignore it. For me, it is a time and money saver and has tremendous psychic value.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

ScoopLV said:


> I pay $79/mo for three Verizon lines. I don't think that's particularly expensive. Of course, our phones don't do ANYTHING other than make and receive telephone calls.


 
 For a stupid phone you could probably do much better elsewhere.  However, if those were smart phones add $90/month to the charges thereby making it > $169/month.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

A few weeks ago at a timeshare I was sitting poolside chatting with others. As the conversation proceeded it eventually reached a point where I didn't remember (or didn't know) some important information that I wanted to add. So rather than assume the role of a "doorknob" I very quickly and quietly used my iPhone to get all the info I needed and more.

In another situation, we were at a bar listening to some tunes from a live band. As always, there's a senior moment where I don't know the name of the song nor the original artist. With one click on the phone the app told me the song title, the artist, all the lyrics, and its history.

 While heading out walking to a favorite restaurant in Key West, I couldn't remember the exact location.  My iPhone gave me an instant map, and verbal turn-by-turn directions.

Can't leave home without it.

But that's the world we live in today. The cell phone data package cost of $1/day lets me enjoy endless senior moments!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2014)

KCI said:


> Verizon is my carrier...they may have great cell service but when I call to talk to a human, I always get the same message..."we are overwhelmed with calls right now so hang on or go to our website".  I'm not impressed with customer service.  My contract is up in June 2014 and I may switch to another carrier.



If you find one that really has good customer service, let us know.  So far I've had AT&T and now Verizon.  Not overly impressed with either one.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 26, 2014)

KCI said:


> Verizon is my carrier...they may have great cell service but when I call to talk to a human, I always get the same message..."we are overwhelmed with calls right now so hang on or go to our website".  I'm not impressed with customer service.  My contract is up in June 2014 and I may switch to another carrier.



I hate that -1-800 Verizon number .. I usually just go up to the BIG MALL about 10 miles from my house and visit the company Verizon store....they are less rude when you are standing in front of themselves.


----------



## KCI (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks for the idea, will give it a try.


----------



## Carta (Feb 26, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I hate that -1-800 Verizon number .. I usually just go up to the BIG MALL about 10 miles from my house and visit the company Verizon store....they are less rude when you are standing in front of themselves.


If u have a Verizon cell, why call 1-800#?  Just press 611 on ur cell...No Charge..Any and all questions will be answered in mins........


----------



## 55plus (Feb 26, 2014)

*▄▀▄▀▄ CAUTION - Big Brother is Watching*

I stay away from smartphones and the newer flip phones. I don't want to be tracked via internal GPS. When I travel and don't want to be tracked I turn my phone off so I can't be tracked through cell phone towers. I could do the same with a smart phone but a smartphone camera and mouthpiece can be activated (turned on) remotely. Big Brother is watching big time these days.

The same can happen to computers so I disabled the mic and camera and keep my security up-to-date. I know my emails can be captured so I'm careful what I write. I guess you could say I don't trust the current government even though I'm retired military.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 26, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> I stay away from smartphones and the newer flip phones. I don't want to be tracked via internal GPS. When I travel and don't want to be tracked I turn my phone off so I can't be tracked through cell phone towers. I could do the same with a smart phone but a smartphone camera and mouthpiece can be activated (turned on) remotely. Big Brother is watching big time these days.
> 
> The same can happen to computers so I disabled the mic and camera and keep my security up-to-date. I know my emails can be captured so I'm careful what I write. I guess you could say I don't trust the current government even though I'm retired military.


 
Funny thing is, the people most paranoid about their whereabouts being tracked are probably the folks most in need of that tracking.  Just saying!


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> I stay away from smartphones and the newer flip phones. I don't want to be tracked via internal GPS. When I travel and don't want to be tracked I turn my phone off so I can't be tracked through cell phone towers. I could do the same with a smart phone but a smartphone camera and mouthpiece can be activated (turned on) remotely. Big Brother is watching big time these days.
> 
> The same can happen to computers so I disabled the mic and camera and keep my security up-to-date. I know my emails can be captured so I'm careful what I write. I guess you could say I don't trust the current government even though I'm retired military.


 
 Watch out for the Black Helicopters and zombie drones too! 

 Even tho I had a Top Secret security clearance when I did the 24/7 thing, I doubt very seriously any government entity (military or civilian) could care about my trips to the gas station, _Costco_ or _Total Wines and More_.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 26, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> I stay away from smartphones and the newer flip phones. I don't want to be tracked via internal GPS. When I travel and don't want to be tracked I turn my phone off so I can't be tracked through cell phone towers. I could do the same with a smart phone but a smartphone camera and mouthpiece can be activated (turned on) remotely. Big Brother is watching big time these days.
> 
> The same can happen to computers so I disabled the mic and camera and keep my security up-to-date. I know my emails can be captured so I'm careful what I write. I guess you could say I don't trust the current government even though I'm retired military.


Hey Jim, What do you do when the drones and spy satellites follow you around town. If you have an address and a heartbeat Big Brother gonna get ya if he wants ya. I do agree our privacy is being more and more invaded with each new device that comes out.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 26, 2014)

Kal said:


> People need to just sit and watch what's going on around them and in the world. Times are changing and they're changing fast.
> 
> Look at how much you use the computer for all kinds of things. Leave home and the need for information while moving around is probably greater now than 5 or 10 years ago.  Pay phones?  GONE.  Phone books?  Why are they even printed?
> 
> ...



I agree!  I think it's important to keep up with technology, both hardware and software, like social media.  Why?  Look at people you know who came through school slightly before computers were everyday and never became comfortable using them in daily life.  How much do you think they are missing out now by not being able to access the internet?  Sometimes it's little things - like my mother-in-law not seeing all the photos of relatives that get posted on Facebook or the latest TUG discussion  But it's also access to vast amounts of information that is now only available on the internet and lots of other internet-only processes.  The transition from desktops and laptops to smart phones and other more portable devices is the next step in the evolution of technology.

The rate of change is never go to slow down. While I'm definitely not one of those "early adopters" who has to have the latest technology as soon as it's introduced, I do think it's important to keep current enough so I don't get passed by, never to catch up.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's another way to think about those Big Brother People in the Black Helicopters:

http://www.bywindkal.com/music/TakeMeAway.mp3


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 26, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Funny thing is, the people most paranoid about their whereabouts being tracked are probably the folks most in need of that tracking.  Just saying!



And people with nothing to hide don't really need their privacy, either. But they should want to keep their privacy, anyway. Did you know that the original argument against Social Security numbers is that people were concerned that the numbers would be used as a national identity number? That was once considered an unacceptable erosion of our liberties.


----------



## rleigh (Feb 26, 2014)

I seem to have a cell phone that no one else in the world has.

It's not a smart phone, but I get gps, maps, and the internet. (Although some site functions won't work, but most of them do. I even get Youtube to work.)

I don't need wifi to access the internet. I'm told that with a Smart Phone I would need wifi.  If that's true, why would I want a smart phone when I access it now just fine?

Yeah it's a small screen but a smart phone isn't that much bigger.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2014)

joewillie12 said:


> What do you do when the drones and spy satellites follow you around town. If you have an address and a heartbeat Big Brother gonna get ya if he wants ya.



I have a device which solves this problem...
It's called an "aluminum hat."
Kind'a like Harry Potter's  invisibility blanket, only better
You don't have to walk around with a blanket, just a hat.
... and when you want a new one, just recycle the old one.


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

rleigh said:


> I seem to have a cell phone that no one else in the world has.
> 
> It's not a smart phone, but I get gps, maps, and the internet. (Although some site functions won't work, but most of them do. I even get Youtube to work.)
> 
> ...



 Hmmm, no Wi-Fi and no internet data package.  One step better than a garage door remote or a TV remote.  What's the monthly charge for that non-smart cell phone?


----------



## rleigh (Feb 26, 2014)

Kal said:


> Hmmm, no Wi-Fi and no internet data package.  One step better than a garage door remote or a TV remote.  What's the monthly charge for that non-smart cell phone?



$70 a month for unlimited calls, texts, and internet. It's an LG. And yes it is a bit more monthly $ than a dumb phone because of the internet. But it's not Smart so I don't get apps. But I can mark favorites. I don't really understand the difference between apps and favorites.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2014)

rleigh said:


> $70 a month for unlimited calls and internet. It's an LG. But it's not Smart so I don't get apps. But I can mark favorites. I don't really understand the difference between apps and favorites.



Holy moly!

My smart phone is $40/month.

Then there is the additional $70/month for data access, but that is for four people.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 26, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> I have a device which solves this problem...
> It's called an "aluminum hat."
> Kind'a like Harry Potter's  invisibility blanket, only better
> You don't have to walk around with a blanket, just a hat.
> ... and when you want a new one, just recycle the old one.


 Hey Talent, I was thinking the same thing after I wrote it. Harry's invisibility cloak and the seen from Goodfellas when the helicopters are following Henry Hill all over town. Funny stuff


----------



## Kal (Feb 26, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> II don't want to be tracked via internal GPS. When I travel and don't want to be tracked I turn my phone off so I can't be tracked through cell phone towers...


 
 Upon further review (as they say in the NFL), the tracking concept would be GREAT for my Dad.  That way someone could bring him home if he gets lost.  Now if I could just get the cat to pack a cell phone!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2014)

DW has a dumb phone and I don't even have a phone. The only reason we have one is for emergencies. Like when the power goes out and our VOIP land line is out we need something to call the power company to report the outage. It could also come in handy if our car breaks down and we need to call AAA. Though I never carry the phone when I am driving.

DWs phone is an AT&T GoPhone that required adding $100 a year to keep it active and keep those $$$ from expiring. Still has over $100 on it now and will be losing all of that to switch next month to PagePlus which will only cost $30 a year to keep it active.

DW and I call two people regularly, her mother and mine.  Other communication is done via e-mail. DW also uses Facebook to communicate with the rest of the family if needed. I don't have a Facebook account. I guess we live boring lives.

Phone wise, we use our Ooma VIOP that costs us $3.50 a month and now we will have the PagePlus that will cost $2.50 a month. So for $6 we are covered. Far better than the $100 plus many people spend. We can put the savings toward our vacations.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 26, 2014)

I couldn't live without my smart phone. Ok maybe I could survive but I would be sad. 

I actually hate talking on the phone. I prefer text and email. (Studies suggest people are more honest via text and email than on the phone so that helps me justify my phone hatred).

What I like:
Higher res photos and videos
Surf web anytime anywhere
Email, text, call, video call
Never ending sudoku
Portable TV
Child entertainment center
And, this was...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 27, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> My smart phone is $40/month.
> 
> Then there is the additional $70/month for data access, but that is for four people.


For $30/month, I get unlimited data, unlimited text, and plenty of talk minutes for my daughter's smart phone.

I could change to the plan that includes unlimited talk minutes for $15 extra, but teenagers rarely talk on the phone these days -- it is all text, Snapchat, Instagram, etc.

Kurt


----------



## 55plus (Feb 27, 2014)

Kal said:


> Watch out for the Black Helicopters and zombie drones too!
> 
> I was one of those black helicopter guys back in the '90s. In the '80s at it's inception (they were OD green) we flew night orbits over LA - and that was before everything was digital. Take off from Sacramento at sunset, land at sunrise with several air refueling in between. Now there're UAV's doing it on a much larger scale with much more sophisticated equipment. I was there, I got the t-shirt. Big Brother is really watching and listening, even more so now...


----------



## Kal (Feb 27, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> Kal said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for the Black Helicopters and zombie drones too!
> ...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 27, 2014)

I love my iPhone. I loved the old 4 model, but now I have the 5 s. Spoiled, yes, but I am 65, and I love my phone. "If you don't have an iPhone, you don't have an iPhone." I am used to the Mac desktop, so it is not a complicated system for me. When my husband was alive, he had a droid and we were sitting by the Ferry Building in San Francisco playing Words or Scrabble. A woman stopped to interview us because she was doing some research on how we, senior citizens, use our Smart Phones.
Liz


----------

